# Rice bran oil?



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I saw a supplement in TSC that was called Rice Bran Oil (I think??) and I know there's a BO in my area that uses it to help put weight on her horses. 

What is it?

Pros? Cons?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I would go with CoaCoa Soya instead.

Rice bran is great, I cannot complain about it, but I really like Coacoa Soya 10x more.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Hmm. Well really, I wouldn't know if I need to give it or not. CoCo has just come from the track. She's in race condition. 

I am feeding her 4lbs of Omolene 100 twice a day, plus three flakes of good hay twice a day. She's not on the greatest of pasture. I have been trying to give her more hay but she just tramples it and I'm not allowed to have a hay rack or hay bags (BO is a little umm.. left of center) in the stall. 

I've thought about adding Weight Builder which I used with my last OTTBs but I'm trying to be a little more open minded.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Wait - you aren't allowed you supply our own Hay Bag? I don't like Hay nets either, but a Hay Bag is nothing to be worried about.

What you can also do, this is what I do for Nelson because he's a piggy with his hay - is I got one of those huge plastic barrels and had it cut 1/4 off the top. 

You can sorta see it here:



















Although it doesn't look it - LOL - it does help keep his hay limited on the floor, which minimizes the amount that gets "trompled" on. 

You might give that a try. 

I have a TB and yes, many of them are hard keepers. The first and foremost should be roughage. If your barn isn't putting round bales infront of their faces out in their pastures/paddocks, and not giving unlimited hay to your horse, then I would look to go else where.

Your horses health and weight is foremost important. I was at a facility where they BO was not concerned about his weight, but more concerned about her pocket book - and due to that he lost 300 pounds. 

I moved him. Enough was enough.

Sorry, but 6 flakes in a day is not enough, not even close to being enough roughage for a 1000lb - 1100lb horse. 

Pasture this time of year, is ****. There is nothing in it anymore

Grain, should be just top dressing in accordance to the hay. Nelson has a round bale infront of his face out on turnout, and when he comes in at night, he gets 6 flakes of hay thrown into his bucket. He has hay infront of him 24/7. Very important.

If I were you, I would go to a Senior Feed. It is great for any age of horse because of everything that is in it. 

What Nelson is on, is 8 pounds of Tripple Crown Senior. 4 in the A.M and 4 in the P.M

Which also comes with Shaved Beat Pulp, Bran, Ultimate Finish and Coacoa Soya.

He went from being ribby and very skinny *ask Spyder and Joshie, they saw him* to a very plump, in shape, hard to keep, TB.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's very expensive IMO. I just did a research (for my own horses) and looks like the perfect oil to go with is usual canola oil from food store. It has perfect 2:1 ratio of omega 6 to omega 3 (corn oil has almost no omega 3, and veggi oil (aka soybean) is 7:1 ratio which is pretty low too). You can just add half-cup twice a day with feed.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm stuck at this stable until Spring. There aren't many stables within a decent driving distance. 

However, I should be able to get my hands on a round bale once I'm able to figure out where CoCo will be turned out. I had to fight with the BO to get her turned out at all. 

I have definitely been thinking about senior feed.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

round bales are usually cheep, ie low quality hay. i stick with grocery store oils, they do the trick just fine and are pretty cheep. i saw rice bran oil for like $50 the other day, next to a same size jug of veg oil. there was a $35 difference, at least.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Not all round bales are low quallity hay. My guy has very high quality round bales that have been analyzed. They are first cutting, alfalfa mixed, very rich.

Nelson has done absolutely wonderful gaining that 300 pounds back, plus more from being stuffed infront of a good quality round bale on a daily basis.

Vegitable oil is very low in essential omega's. And oils that you buy off a grocery shelf are refined.

~~~~
Coacoa Soya:

Cocosoya, Cocosoya Oil horse feed supplement


Cocosoya, Cocosoya Oil horse feed supplement


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

some round bales are good quality but you need to shop around, and possible get a hay analysis first. round bales were originally intended for cows and animals who dont get fed on a daily basis, who are usually fed the lower quality hay. I prefer canola oil over veggie oil. rice bran oil can go bad quickly. Ive never used cocosoya oil, but i dont really like coconut oil, i believe it has more partially saturated fats.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

The man I get my hay from runs the ag department at a college here. His round bales are specifically for horses. 

The rice bran oil at TSC was $25 for a month's supply.

I'm definitely going to check out the cocosoya oil.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

AussieDaisyGirl said:


> Hmm. Well really, I wouldn't know if I need to give it or not. CoCo has just come from the track. She's in race condition.
> 
> I am feeding her 4lbs of Omolene 100 twice a day, plus three flakes of good hay twice a day. She's not on the greatest of pasture. I have been trying to give her more hay but she just tramples it and I'm not allowed to have a hay rack or hay bags (BO is a little umm.. left of center) in the stall.
> 
> I've thought about adding Weight Builder which I used with my last OTTBs but I'm trying to be a little more open minded.


Try adding hay pellets or hay cubes and a probiotic. That should help things along well.

Also, if you're not seeing good results, try taking her off the Omolene and putting her on a forage based diet with vitamins. I swear, my hard keeper gains more weight when with NO grain/feed than with it... 

For weight gain, I would try something like:

2 scoops (3 qt scoops) hay pellets (alfalfa or alfalfa blend)
1 scoop of shredded beet pulp (soaked for 15-20 minutes, drain wanter, then add hay pellets)
Vitamin/Mineral supplement
Probiotic
simple Fat Source (flax or rice bran)
After she gains weight, pull her back to 

1 scoop (3 qt scoop) hay pellets (alfalfa or alfalfa blend)
1/2 scoop of shredded beet pulp (soaked for 15-20 minutes, drain wanter, then add hay pellets)
Vitamin/Mineral supplement
simple Fat Source (flax or rice bran), half as much
If she gets too fat, remove the beet pulp completely. Or, if you're tired of soaking beet pulp, keep feeding 2 scoops hay pellets and remove the BP. Just add a little water if you're feeding milled flax or rice bran, to make it all stick.

This is a simple diet that will help her metabolism return to normal. She will gain weight better without being hot or hyper.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

You would do better to buy Rice Bran in the flake form. That is what I do.

The thing with round bales isn't its quality - it is that mold often end up inside, and where it doesn't bother cattle, it will kill horses. It is hard even when a dry cut hay is rolled after cutting to dry very well and get air flow when it is rolled. . .but some people have no problem with it when it is very dry cut to begin with and stored dry.

40lbs of Rice Bran flakes is only $25 a TSC, and that is what we buy. I know of no cons to it. I love it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I use Rice Bran but mine isn't an oil. I'm 99.999999% sure it is Rice Bran, it is quite exspensive but its worth it, I've found it also gives me a better proformance from my horse.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

I feed Rice bran oil in winter to my girl - Great for helping keep condition on and also keeps the coat shiny

I didnt think it was that expensive myself was slightly higher than some of the other oils at the feed store but only like a couple of dollars...

notice result really quickly too


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> The man I get my hay from runs the ag department at a college here. His round bales are specifically for horses.
> 
> The rice bran oil at TSC was $25 for a month's supply.
> 
> I'm definitely going to check out the cocosoya oil.


Yep, same with the round bales Nelson has been on.

He's on the same round bales at this new barn, as what he was on when we were at the Fox Hunting/Eventing barn for the 3 years he was there. 

This hay is also analyzed.

If you want to do the cocoasoya - contact Millbrook Tack in Grand Rapids Michigan.

I bought a HHHUUUGEEE container of it for only $30.00. Other places, wants to sell a 1 gallon container for $40.

My container is *only guessing* 4 gallons?

They even have a much bigger container, too big to even carry, that they sell for $50.00.

~~~~



> Try adding hay pellets or hay cubes and a probiotic. That should help things along well.


Where can I find these luvs2ride? And what are probiotics? Are these worth it if your horse is already infront of hay continuously thoughout the day? Or are these only for horses who are lack there of?



> forage based diet with vitamins.


Can you give me some names of products? Like Buckeye? Or Purina? Or are you just speaking of the hay pellets or cubes?



> 40lbs of Rice Bran flakes is only $25 a TSC, and that is what we buy. I know of no cons to it. I love it


I think I am going to pick up a bag.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

deineria said:


> The thing with round bales isn't its quality - it is that mold often end up inside, and where it doesn't bother cattle, it will kill horses. It is hard even when a dry cut hay is rolled after cutting to dry very well and get air flow when it is rolled. . .but some people have no problem with it when it is very dry cut to begin with and stored dry.


Mine are barn stored and quality hay. They are stored outside at my place, but I tarp them. As long as you have 2 or more horses eating off of one, they will consume the hay fast enough to avoid mold developing, so I leave mine out in the field, uncovered, for the horses to eat.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Hmm making a list. As soon as I start getting down on Omolene I'm going to buy another feed. Would Purina Strategy be ok or specifically senior feed? The bran flakes - do all TSC carry them? I have to figure out if the one here carries it. I'm sure they do.

Trust me - the hay rolls wouldn't last long enough to get mouldy at this barn.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

All TSC I've seen carry them. Feedstores can usually order it as well.


----------

